# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  قصصكم مع الدعاء المستجاب ( قصص شخصية )

## نونة العمر

أخواتي الحبيبات 

كم نحن بحاجة الى كسب الحسنات ومحو السيئات 000

ولذا خطرت لي فكرة ان نشترك في كتابة تجاربنا الحقيقيه والصادقه مع الدعاء 



كل من جربت اللجوء الى الله في موقف ما وبدعاء معين ووجدت استجابة بعد 

دعواتها ان تكتب تجربتها لنستفيد منها وتعم الفائده00000000000

شرط ان تكون من موقف شخصي وليس منقول والله شهيد على صدق كل واحدة منا 

بانتظار تفاعلكم واسال الله لي ولكم الاخلاص والاجر والمثوبه



الفكرة منقوله من احد المنتديات

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## optmistic_lady

انا كان عندي متحان مقدمة في الزنيز و سبحان الله دعيت اني ايب اعلى درجه في الكلس و بالفعل انا كنت من ضمن البنات الي درجاتهم المميزه و دعائي في قيام الليل كنت سهرانه عشان اذكر قمت و صليت و دعيت ربي سبحان الله و يبت


بالنسسبه لدعاء انا مرت قريت موضوع و هاي الشي الي تم في بالي دوم سعات الله ما يستجب دعائج 

ليش؟؟؟؟


يحب يسمع صوتج ؟؟


فيخليح دوم تتدعين ؟؟؟؟


و الله يغضب على الشخص الي ما يطلب منه و يدعي ؟؟

سبحان الله ؟؟

يارب ارزقنا الدعوة المستجابه دائما يارب

----------


## أتعبني غروري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنا جربت مرااااااااااات مش مرة 

والله الحمدلله ربي كان معاي ..

لما دخلت للجامعة .. ما كنت أدرس أبداً لا غمتحان كويز ولا تست ولا منتصف ولا فاينال

لين خلصت السنة الأولى ودخلت للسنة الثانية نزل معدلي وخذت انذار.. والفصل اللي عقبه

مستحيل اني اقدر ارفع معدلي .. خذت الانذار الثاني .. وكنت لو مارفعته الفصل اللي عقبه

فصل نهائي من الجامعة .. وما اقدر ادخل غلا لو عدت الثانوية .. أول وحده فالبيت تدخل للجامعة وماحد خبرني عن هالانذار ابدا

لين ما خذت الثاني ونبهوني الكلية انه لو مارفعته بنفصل .. وكنت توني قبلوني في تخصص الانجليزي

فقالت لي انجليزي وانتي عندج فرصة أخيرة .. تغيرين التخصص ولا الكلية ولا تكملين ؟؟

دعيت ربي وأنا أصيييييييييييح كم يوم انه يوفقني ويرتفع معدلي واتم فتخصصي

والحمدلله كل الكورسات اللي عقب .. يرتفع معدلي اكثر عن اللي قبله .. لين تخرجت وبنفس اتخصص :انقلش "

وفيه مراااااااااااات والله وااايد بس ماتخط فبالي الحين 

بس صدق من ضاقت عليها الدنيا ماعليها الا بالصلااااااااة والدعاء بخشوووووع 

وفيه دعاء أنصحكم فيه ( كان دعاء الرسول وربي حقق له الي كان يتمناه )

يعني لازم تحفظونه وجربوا وشوفوا .. :Smile: 

اللهم انى اشكى اليك ضعف قوتى وقله حيلتى وهوانى على الناس 
انت رب المستضعفين وانت ربي,الى من تكلنى الى بعيد يتجهمنى ام الى عدو ملكه امرى ,
ان لم يكن بك غضب على فلا ابالى ,ولكن عافيتك اوسع لى 
اعوذ بنور وجهك الذى اشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والاخره ,من ان تنزل بى غظبك او يحل بى سخطك ,
لك العتب حتى ترضى 000ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## &المزيونه&

*تسلمين الغلا ع الموضوع الحلو.................. بالنسبه لي من سنتين تقريبا وف رمضان يتني ضييييييييييييجه من موضوع معين ويلست ذاك اليوع بعد الصلاه أدعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى انه يفك ظيجتي .. وسبحان الله كثر مادعيت من الخاطر كنت حاسه انه رب العالمين مابيخذلني ..والحمدالله تحققت امنيتي واستجاب لي رب العالمين ... والله يوفقني إن شاءالله فيه قولوا آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــن..*

----------


## Rose-uae

الموضوع وااايد حلو الصراحة أنا مجربه في أشياء وايدة ومنها الوظيفة و الزواج والصراحة كنت اقوم الليل و ادعي دعاء سيد الاستغفار مع اليقين الكامل بان الله عز وجل هو الي بيحل مشكلتي مع البكاء والتذلل لله عز وجل الصراحة شعور وااااااااايد حلو عندما تبكين و تتذللين لله عز وجل والحمد لله استجاب ربي لدعاء

----------


## missuae3003

انا الحمدلله وايد دعيت ومعظم الي دعيته تحقق ولله الحمد .. 

.
.

والله اني اقول في خاطري الله يحبني وكل ماصار لي شي دعيت واستجاب والحمد لله 

.
.

اذكر قبل العرس كانت في مشاكل في البيت .. وكنت ادعي ربي في قيام الليل ان كل شي يرد شرات اول 
والحمدلله بيتنا صار من البيوت المثاليه ولله الحمد .. 

فالجامعه مريت بأزمه نفسيه لني انظلمت من مجموعه بنات .. وكنت ادعي الله ان الله يبين الحقيقه
وسبحان الله ما كمل اسبوع .. الا ظهر الحق ..  :Smile:  

قبل العرس كنت وايد متضايقه لا شغل ولا مشغله .. وكنت ادعي ربي خص في رمضان انه مايي رمضان 
الياي الا وانا معرسه ههههه .. والحمدلله فجأه انخطبت وهذووه رمضان الي طاف يا وانا معرسه .. 

في رمضان وبعد رمضان كنت ادعي الله انه يرزقني طفل .. والحمدلله انا حامل الحين في شهرين .. 

.
.

بنات لا تيأسون من رحمة الله ..  :Smile:

----------


## reme

جزاكم الله خير 

موضوع رائع

----------


## huda.N

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله الف خير 
تسلمين عالدعاء<<اتعبني غروري^^

----------


## pink 7

جزااااااج الله خير ... في ميزااان حسنااااتج ان شاالله ...

----------


## أحب طفولته

الموضوع وااايد حلو الصراحة أنا مجربه في أشياء وايدة ومنها المشاكل اللي في بيتنا والصراحة كنت اقوم الليل و ادعي دعاء سيد الاستغفار مع اليقين الكامل بان الله عز وجل هو الي بيحل مشكلتي مع البكاء والتذلل لله عز وجل الصراحة شعور وااااااااايد حلو عندما تبكين و تتذللين لله عز وجل والحمد لله استجاب ربي لدعاء

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

جزاكم الله خير ع الافاده

----------


## شمـــوع

الموضوع وااايد حلو...


في البدايه أنا دوم لما يكون عندي امتحان أنش الليل واقرا قرأن وبعدها اصلي ركعتين وادعي ربي يوفقني وانجح والحمدلله ربي يستجاب لي ...

اللهم لك الحمدوالشكر...

----------


## احبه موت

جزاكم الله خير 

موضووووووووووووووووووع رائع

----------


## ظبيانية عسوله

موضووووع وااااااايد حلووو

عني انا دووم يوم اطيح فمصيبه ادعي الله والمشكله ما ايوز عن هالحركات ويوم تنحل .. ارجع لها مره ثانيه لوووووووول مااااااشااء الله <<<< سوالف سوالف خخخ

بس لا صدق صدق انا اذكر ايام الثنويه خير شر ما كنت ادرس .. الناس معطينهم اجازه عشان يدرسون وانا ايلس عالنت واطالع تيفي او ارقد .. وحزة يوم الامتحان اذاكر والمشكله اروح وانا مش مخلصه الكتاب وماعرف شي فالدروس .. وبكل ثقه ادعي انه الله يعطيني فوق ال 95 لووول

طبعا ماخذتها بس الحمدلله نجحت وكنت اتحرى اني مابدخل الكليه وما بقدر ادرس .. وفوق هذا كنت ابا اشتغل بعد
بس الله امتحني انه لو ما قبل دعائي بيأس أو لا .. بس ما يئست وكنت اقول الحمدلله الحمدلله الله ما بيساويني فوحده تنش وتدرس من الفير وانا الغلطانه ما كنت ادرس .. بس من خلصت الثنويه قبلوني فالكليه وادرس بكالوريوس وفوق هذا اشتغلت ولله الحمد ..

وهذا كللللللله من فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى .. بس والله يا بنات قيام الليل والصلاه وانتي تعبانه والناس رقوود شعور ابببببببدن ما ينوصف .. الله يهديني ويخليني التزم فالقيام

----------


## نور القمر2000

ولله الحمد انه مواضعينا وامورنا عند رب العالمين والا لوكان عند غيره جان ولا دعاء ولا هم انفرج لكن هاي رحمة من رب العالمين ان الامور بايده ..وربنا سبحان الله يستجيب حق الكل العاصي والصالح لازم كلنا نستحي من رب العالمين ونتقيه ونعمل باوامره ونجتنب نواهيه .. ايام عصيبة مرة علي في حياتي .. في عائلتي وبيتي ودراستي وعملي وزواجي على حملي .. والحمدلله ربي استجاب لي في كل شي 
ودايما خواتي اكثروا الاستغفار اذا عندكم امر معين وصلوا الين الالف .. واكثروا من ا لصدقات وشوفوا ربي كيف بيستجيب لكم ولاااااااااااااااااااازم حسن الظن واليقين وباذن الله دعاءج مستجاب 
عن مجرب

----------


## عز_بوظبي

الحمدلله على كل نعمه

والدعاء هو من اسباب اجابة الرب لعبده

ولا يرد القضاء الا الدعاء

----------


## محبوبة الجميع

تسلمين يا الحبوبه

----------


## مبدعة العين

الحمد لله 
ومشكووووووووووووووووره على الموضوع الراااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## الدوسريه

الله يعيينا داائما ان شاء الله ويثبــتنا على الدعاء والقيام والصلاة 

الواحد المفروض داائما يكون قريب من ربـه

----------


## ظبية الامارات

الله يجزيج خير على هالنقل ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج .. 

بالنسبة لي احمد الله ليل ونهار ان عمري ماقطعت الدعاء لربي من يوم ماكنت صغيرة لين يومي هذا .. 
احب ادعي للكل الحمد لله ان الله عطاني هالنعمه ادعي لنفسي ولوالديني ولزوجي وللناس وللمرضى والاموات المسلمين اجمعين ولحال الامة الاسلاميه .. طبعا مواقفي مع الدعاء كثيرة سبحان الله اهم شي لما الوحده تدعي حضور القلب وحسن النية ان رب العالمين مابيخذلها ولاتنسون الدعاء اللي فيه شر ربي العالمين مايستجيبه او يمكن يقع على صاحبه .. 

وبقولكم بعض الادعية اللي سبحان الله لمست آثارها مع الايام ..
يوم احس اني ظلمت حد او انظلمت اقول ( اللهم اعفو عمن ظلمني ) او ( اللهم اني عفوت عمن ظلمني وتصدقت بعرضي عن الناس فمن ظلمني وبهتني واغتابني او قال فيني ماليس بي فإني تركته لكلمة التوحيد آملا أن آتي ليوم القيامة وليس لأحد عندي مظلمة )

وهالدعاء يزاها الله خير وربي يذكرها بالخير ربيعتي علمتني ياه لأني مرة كنت محتارة في أمر فقالت لي ردد هالدعاء 
*( اللهم دبر لي فإني لااحسن التدبير )* طبعا تميت اردده لين ماصار على طول بلساني وفعلا لمست آثاره سبحان الله 

الدعاء هذا بنات فظيييع والله من تدعوونه بتشوفون الازراق والخير كيف بييكم بدون ماتشعروون .
*( اللــهم ارزقــني من حـــــيث لااحتـــسب )* هالدعاء لمست آثاره مع الايام اكثر من مرة سبحان الله الازراق والخير اييني من بدوون مااحس .. 

مااقول غير اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كماينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك ..

----------


## شوكولاين

جزاك الله كل خير.. سبحان الله العظيم.. ربي كريم كريم كريم بس الله يرزق ألسنتنا وقلوبنا الشكر والدعاء..
مواقف كثيرة اكيد.. اذكر منها في الجامعة.. ما كنت ابدا من النوع اللي يرسب وبالعكس كنت شطورة . بس فيه مادة استعصت علي وعلينا جميعا.. وكانت من اشد ما تكون صعبة.. كنت خلااااص على حافة رسوم.. ما اذكر بس كان يبي لي وااااااااااااااااااجد في الفاينل عشان انجح.. وياني بكيت بكاء.. ودعيت ربي وانا اذاكر أنه يوفقني وانجح واعدي المادة.. والحمد لله ربي استجاب لي وعديتها. سبحانه كريم

----------


## الحب الاول

الموضوع وايد حلو

وخذت لي كمن نقطه 

ويارب يتحقق اللي في بالي يارب ونا متوكله على الله يارب

----------


## الاَلـمـاسـه

صلاة ركعتين في جوف الليل مع دعاء من القلب ويقين بأن الله سوف يستجب للدعاء

بأذن الله يستجب لكم الرب

وبالاستغفار تتحق كل مانتمناه

استغفر الله

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه




نور القمر2000


جزاج الله خير 





تقبلي تحاياي

الآلـمـاســه

×

×

----------


## ظبي الدار

استغفر الله

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## شفافة الشوق

اناااا وايد اجربة و سبحاااااان الله


كله بالاستغفاااااار 


الحمدلله رب العلمين

----------


## الساعية للجنة

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## el3sal

جزااااااج الله خير ... في ميزااان حسنااااتج ان شاالله ...

----------


## رحوبه 1990

بارك الله فيج اختي فكرة حلوه ..
سبحان الله دائماً كنت ادعو بهذي الآية كل مصيبه تفرج ..
الآية " أمّن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض أءله مع الله قليلا ما تذكرون.."

----------


## الثريا مكاني

الطلب من الوالدين الدعاء والتوسل بصالح الاعمال والصدقة
عن تجربة وشغلات ما قلت ربي بيفرجها والله والله انفرجت

----------


## نسيم الليل37

سبحان الله

ربي يفرج همي وايسر امري

واموركم جميــّـع ان شاء الله

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

----------


## كيسة جمعيه



----------


## الظبي السروحي

الدعء المستجاب الواحد يوم يدعي يحط في باله ان الله بيستجيب الدعاء بس يشوفكم بتصبرون 
والدعاء بالحاح احسن شي لان الله سبحانه وتعالى يحب الي يلح في الدعاء اللهم ارحمنا وغفر لنا
وهذا الكلام عن تجربه ولله الحمد ربي استجابلي اقري قصص الانبياء وقصص الدعاء بتشوفين ان الدعاء شي جميل ولا بتحتاجين لحد في الدنيا دام رب العباد فتح ابوبه لعباده

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ


بارك الله فيج اختي ع الموضوع الطيب 
عني انا اممم واايد كنت ادعي ولله الحمد نص الشغلات الي كانت فخاطري رب العباد استجاب لها وبعضها اتعرقلت لكن اعرف انه رب العباد بيعوضني باللي احسن عنه ولله الحمد.. اهم شي الثقه بالله
واليوم كنت ادعي من خاطري عقب صلاه الفجر ودعيت بين الاذان والاقامه وسبحان الله اليوم الصبح عالساعه 10 ونص ياني اتصال وفرحني ^^ 
وربي يدوم افراحنا ياااارب ويبعد عنا الهم والغم ويسهل كل اموورنا يااارب..اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

بس دعواتكم بنات عسى ربي يفرج همي ويبدل حزني سعادة ويرزقني واياكن بالزوج الصالح التقي النقي مخموم القلب عاجلا غير آجل 

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## الهوى دانة

سبحان الله والحمدلله أنا رمضان العام كنت ادعي وأدعية والحمدلله رب العالمين ربي استجاب لي وكنت مستأنسة وقلت حق كل حد ان هالشي استوا لأني دعيت ربي وان شاءالله رمضان هذا بعد بلح فالدعاء زياري بإذن الله بيستجيب رب العالمين

----------


## AL-Doomah

يسعدلي يومج

الدعاء فـ السجود انصح فيه 

الله ينول كل وحده مرآدها ولي فيه خير لها

=)

----------

